# Domotiser l'allumage d'un video proj



## Bubblefreddo (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une scène "allume la télé" qui ambiance la pièce, descend l'écran, allume l'ampli, le décodeur TNT, ferme les volets... cool!
Seul truc que je n'arrive pas à allumer c'est le videoprojecteur ACER H6810.

Quelqu'un a une idée??
Merci
Fred


----------



## Oizo (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Avec mon vidéoprojecteur LG je peux le faire avec la fonction HDMI-CEC, c'est mon Apple TV qui allume et éteint le projecteur. J'ai regardé vite fait la description du ACER H6810, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait cette fonction, à voir sur la notice peut-être.


----------



## AlCor72 (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Sur mon projo j’ai une fonction « allumage direct » qui permet de l’allumer directement à la mise sous tension. 
Je gère aussi avec le hdmi cec et une Apple TV. 
A voir si tu n’as pas une des 2 options de dispo sur ton projo.


----------



## Moutaille (26 Mars 2021)

Autre solution, vérifier s'il n'y aurait pas un plugin HomeBridge pour ton vidéoprojecteur afin qu'il devienne compatible Homekit et que tu puisses le gérer dans l'app Home.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (26 Mars 2021)

Merci pour vos retours...
Je regarde ça ce week end !!!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Avril 2021)

Bon ben toutes les solutions évoquées ne fonctionnent pas!
Je crois avoir vu un truc qui remplace la télécommande d'un appareil, et qui lui est programmable à distance....
C'est con parce que "dis Siri, allume la télé" et tout s'allume sauf kleptomanies video prof....
En tout cas merci à vous!!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Voilà, j'ai trouvé la solution... le Broadlink RM4 Pro !
Il remplace les télécommandes infrarouge et se connecte au réseau.
Dans l'application Maison, une action ( par exemple allumer/éteindre le videoproj) est représentée par une icône.
J'avis un soucis pour programmer l'extinction du videoproj ( il faut appuyer 2x sur le bouton power de la télécommande), mais ça se programme.
Le plugin pour homebridge s'appelle 
Homebridge Broadlink Rm Pro​il n'est pas encore certifié, mais il est fonctionnel !

J'avais peur que le boitier s'émette pas bien l(IR, mais c'est pas mal. J'ai pu y mettre le videoproj, le démodulateur TNT, qq commande du home cinéma ainsi qu'un ruban LED.

Il permet la même chose avec les radio fréquences (pas toutes), mais je n'ai pas encore testé

Voilà, si ça peut servir à quelqu'un!


----------

